# Use of Hidden Sleeve



## Nick Segrue (Jun 8, 2006)

Interested to hear who uses the hidden sleeve particularly those with KNPV background Mals and Hollandse Herders.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Nick, good to see you here.

I've used a hidden sleeve many times... I personally like a combination of suit work, hidden sleeves and muzzle work to really get the dog used to civil work as well as teaching the dog to bite things other than the forearm. I've met trainers before who like just a Schutzhund sleeve and a muzzle n don't really emphasize suits or hidden sleeves.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome here Nick!

We use hidden sleeves to do some extra pratical excercise when a dog is ready for it. Just a bit more fun, out of the KNPV programme.


----------



## Nick Segrue (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Mike, We'd definetly have a great time on the training field, exact same philosophies as me. Muzzle work to test if the dog really will fight, the hidden sleeve with right clothing can test to makesure they are not sleeve happy and suit is great fun and good for leg bites shoulders etc. I agree with you it has to be varied, you see peopel doing just sleeve and their dogs are sleeve happy, your trianing sounds real good, your Dutchie puppy will turn out top class!

HI Selena, you posted just as I posted so I have edited this! Do you do muzzle work with your Hollandse Herder, I have seen video clips of your dogs and they are superb, wandered if you include muzzle work?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

We did it once with Spike (decoy all bruised), the decoy had a very bad time the next time Spike took a normal bite...was twice as agressive in his normal bite...


----------



## Nick Segrue (Jun 8, 2006)

Poor decoy, bet he wasn't too happy!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

ASR (www.AmericanStreetRing.org) Level 1 requires a muzzle attack as part of the certification, as well as a car-jacking scenario with a hidden sleeve... but I would still do these things even if I wasn't training for ASR.


----------

